# Game 49: San Antonio Spurs @ Charlotte Bobcats



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 8th 6:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (38-10) * @ *Charlotte Bobcats (10-34)* 



******First Ever Matchup******





*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Wow, we are short for this game in two different meanings. Being down Duncan and probably Rasho as well is going to kill our interior defense. The next tallest players are Marks, Massenburg, and Horry, all reserves. Charlotte will be without Okafor, so that will ease the feeling of not having our starting front-line out there. Rose and Massenburg needs to step up. Both need to contribute to the boards, but Rose needs to add in the offense and T-Mass needs to contribute on defense. I can see Charlotte getting to the basket for uncontested baskets. I hope Pop will take the tempo up a notch and allow our perimeter guys to run the floor on the fast break. That all starts with rebounding though. The last thing I want to see is for the pace to be really slow. If we get into a pure half-court game, we're in trouble. I don't like our interior well enough to get involved in a physical low-post battle. Nonetheless, Charlotte in no way, shape, or form should be able to out-gun the Spurs. Push the tempo, take advantage of no Okafor on their end, and take advantage of the speed, quickness, and ball movement on our end.



Prediction: Spurs 104, Bobcats 92



Parker: 28 points, 7 assists
Manu: 18 points, 4 assists, 6 rebounds
Rose: 10 points, 6 rebounds (This is a stretch, but I'm hopefull)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, talk about lucky!

The game that Tim Duncan misses, is against an Okafor-less Bobcats


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

only thing to worry about is for the Spurs to take the Bobcats too lightly, teams have paid for doing that....

Manu usually steps out with Duncan gone, so I think he should have a big game.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m sure that we´ll miss Duncan tonight...

Anyway, we have to win this game so the Spurs can keep the best record in the league.

Spurs 98
Bobcats 90


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rasho was activated before the game. I guess that means he's starting.



Remember how good Rasho was last year when Duncan was out? Any chance of a repeat of that?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Even without Tim we should still be ok.

Spurs 96
Bobcats 84


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rasho has 15 and 7 at halftime!!!



He's only played 14 minutes as well. He's made a couple of good post moves too down low. Very very impressive. 




52-34 at halftime.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Pretty ugly game, but we got a win. Parker had a pretty good game, although I'm about tired of his 1/6 from the free throw line and 4 TO's. That's damn frustrating. Rasho didn't play many more minutes in the 2nd half, which is good because he's coming off an injury, so he finished with 15 points and 8 rebounds. Still, I'll take that any day of the week out of Rasho. Rose was pretty good out there. He played tough inside again and limited his mistakes. That will get him some PT. Sean Marks posterized Ely in this game, and caught an alley-oop from Tony Parker on two separate plays. That was pretty funny. A win is a win, but we're going to have to play better in the next three games. By the way, is there any player that scores more garbage time points than Devin Brown? He came in and played awful to start off, but he finished with 15 points in 17 minutes of play. 




San Antonio Leaders:



Points:


Tony Parker - 20
Rasho Nesterovic - 15
Devin Brown - 15
Manu Ginobili - 12


Rebounds:


Malik Rose - 10
Rasho Nesterovic - 8
Manu Ginobili - 7


Assists:


Tony Parker - 6
Brent Barry - 3
Bruce Bowen - 3
Tony Massenburg - 3


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Didn't get to watch the game, but its very enlightening to hear that Rasho was so impressive. I expected Parker to step up and be the leader since Duncan was out and I fully expected us to win this game. Pop wouldn't let us take the Bobcats lightly. How long is TD out for? Wiz should be a tough game without him, and from what I hear, we won't win if we play like we did tonight.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Didn't get to watch the game, but its very enlightening to hear that Rasho was so impressive. I expected Parker to step up and be the leader since Duncan was out and I fully expected us to win this game. Pop wouldn't let us take the Bobcats lightly. How long is TD out for? Wiz should be a tough game without him, and from what I hear, we won't win if we play like we did tonight.




I have a quote in the "Duncan is hobbled" thread of Pop saying they will sit him out for the back-to-back games (Charlotte/Washington) but the two Spurs announcers still said he could play. Personally, I'd rather keep him out, regardless of the opponent. The guy is battling three minor injuries, and there's no need to rush him back at this point. 



We will struggle to beat above average teams on the road if we played like we did tonight. Our offense was just stalled. It's good to see Rose play better though.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I was very impressed with Sean Marks tonight. I like his game, I just don't think anybody looks at him for being anything other than a reserve when this guy could make it as a sub for other teams out there now. He has improved I think.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nephets</b>!
> I was very impressed with Sean Marks tonight. I like his game, I just don't think anybody looks at him for being anything other than a reserve when this guy could make it as a sub for other teams out there now. He has improved I think.





He still fumbles the ball too much, but overall, it appears that he can play a few minutes without hurting the team. 



It was weird that Sean Marks was getting all of these flashy passes from Parker and Manu. Two alley-oops and a behind the back pass from Parker on the fast break. Maybe that's a sign he's one of those guys that gets into the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Rasho is playing like an All-Star center whenever Duncan is out. In 6 games Duncan missed last year, Rasho put up 6 straight double-double's. And now with Duncan out for the first time this season, Rasho arguably had his best game of the year again.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> Rasho is playing like an All-Star center whenever Duncan is out. In 6 games Duncan missed last year, Rasho put up 6 straight double-double's. And now with Duncan out for the first time this season, Rasho arguably had his best game of the year again.





I wonder why this is? Is it because the team just looks for him more or is it because he feels he has to burden a little more with Timmy out? Probably a little bit of both, but it would be nice if he did this occasionally with Duncan in the game. 




He's not all that bad of a player. He's underrated defensively, and he's got a good touch on his jumper. We need to establish him in the post more and let him go to work.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Rasho : 9/10
Parker : 9/10
Bowen : 8/10
Ginobili : 7/10
Barry : 7/10
Udrih : 7/10
Brown : 7/10
Rose : 7/10
Horry : 4/10
Massenburg : 4/10

Do you think it's too much payed for that game?


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, everyone in the NBA can do great at any night, but it's consistancy that is the problem, Marks has been remarkably consistant when he has come into play, same with Udrih.


----------

